# I Love the airport!



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Really i do.....

They bring me boxes of fish from other cities and i am over joyed to find the treasures with in!!!!!

Tonight i got a shipment of 3 different rift lakes cichlids for our breeding program.


We got in;

Pundamilia Blue Bar x 7 that are 2-2.5"
Pundamilia Igneopinnis Orange & Black x 7 that are about 1.75-2.25
Metriaclima Dakari Pair that are [email protected]" and proven breeders.

So yeah im kinda in fish heaven right now and already planning grow out tanks!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are the Dakari. They figured out im the food train so they like me!
The others not yet


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice! Yeah I like going to our airport too. The girls there know mw and always give me grub and cool fish. In return when they start new tanks I have them come to our shop and hook them up with cool stuff and advise.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have Daktari and love them. As bright yellow as Lombardoi, but less aggressive. Only regret I have all males. I have P. Nyeri and love them. They are bright and small and should be more available as the smaller Pundamilia are more suited to common aquarium sizes like 55 gallons than the Malawi "haps".


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

emc7 said:


> I have Daktari and love them. As bright yellow as Lombardoi, but less aggressive. Only regret I have all males. I have P. Nyeri and love them. They are bright and small and should be more available as the smaller Pundamilia are more suited to common aquarium sizes like 55 gallons than the Malawi "haps".


When these Daktari finally spawn ill get ya some ladies as a trade for some of your pundies


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd love to get more down the road. maybe start with fry (my big boys have got to be getting old). Are you likely to go to ACA in July in Indy? I may or may not make it. Good luck with these.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

emc7 said:


> I'd love to get more down the road. maybe start with fry (my big boys have got to be getting old). Are you likely to go to ACA in July in Indy? I may or may not make it. Good luck with these.




Never fear i ship everywhere 

plus i love to trade for other fish/things so when the time comes we will work out a deal that makes us both smile!


----------

